# Park access



## GregT (Jun 15, 2018)

All,

If I’m staying at a DVC resort, do I get to access the park an hour earlier?  I thought I read that here?

Please advise and thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## MelissaI (Jun 15, 2018)

You get access to Extra Magic Hours at whichever resort has it on any given day.  There is a schedule of Extra Magic Hours on the Disney website so you can plan accordingly.


----------



## GregT (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## frank808 (Jun 15, 2018)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> If I’m staying at a DVC resort, do I get to access the park an hour earlier?  I thought I read that here?
> 
> ...


EMH could also be an hour later after normal park closing times.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramiddl (Jun 15, 2018)

The extra magic hour (emh) varies by day from park to park. You can see them listed for this month on the undercover tourist crowd calendar

https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/crowd-calendar/

Something else interesting to note is that any park with an EMH is expected to have a larger than usual crowd for the day. It makes sense that a typical tourist staying at Disney would pick the park offering an EMH

Therefore, we always have passed on this benefit and avoided the park with the EMH and enjoyed lighter crowds at another park. We try to arrive at a park before the official opening time for "rope drop" or plan to stay late in the evening. Often we plan on return to the hotel midday (when the crowd is at a peak) for a rest and/or swim  This, along with other line busting strategies(fast pass, touring plans, real -time queue updates, etc) has worked well for us


----------



## GregT (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay, there isn't any EMH for our day in question (Sunday).  We plan to get there right when the park opens at 9am.   Do TUGgers recommend we get there earlier (8:30am?)?  Our primary goal is to get to the Seven Dwarfs ride at Magic Kingdom, which has had 120 minute waits the entire week, and no Fast Pass is available.

It's interesting -- this is how I grew up -- you sprint to the Matterhorn when the park opens, and you ride it as many times as you can (with 45-60 minute waits as the norm).  And here I am again -- XX years later.

Please advise with any best practices/suggestions on park opening strategy.  Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, be there for what they call Rope Drop. Get there early, regardless of how early you are, there will likely still be people in front of you. They usually walk people back to the popular rides so no one gets trampled.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 15, 2018)

Are you taking full advantage of your Fast Pass picks? You can pick three things at the same park. Pick times as early in the day as you will be arriving and try to get them grouped together as close as possible. If you cannot make one of them don't just blow it off. Go to a kiosk, use your phone or tablet to cancel it and select something else or you will just loose that pick. Once you have used those first three picks you can only pick one thing at a time. You can also go to another Park and make picks one at a time there too. If something you really want isn't available, keep checking, even that day, as availability changes.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 15, 2018)

I’d get to the park by 8 if my goal was to ride the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.

Also, keep checking for fast passes for it. Sometimes they’ll turn up between 30 days and your Park day.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 16, 2018)

I just made my Fast Pass selections. Fast Pass gives a 1 hour window in which to arrive. Are there lines for Fast Pass selections? Do you need to wait even if you have a Fast Pass?


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 16, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I just made my Fast Pass selections. Fast Pass gives a 1 hour window in which to arrive. Are there lines for Fast Pass selections? Do you need to wait even if you have a Fast Pass?



For some rides there is still a wait but it usually isn't long. Maybe 10-15 minutes as opposed to 60-90 minutes. 

At Animal Kingdom we use our picks for the Flight of the Avatar, Kilimanjaro safari ride, the Mt. Everest ride, and the River of Light show. The view from the Fast Pass area is much better for the River of Light show. My husband just got a Florida resident pass to be able to go with me. In the past I've always taken our granddaughter who started school last Fall so haven't done most of the big rides at the other Parks. She and I do Soarin and the Goodyear Test Track at Epcot and I know that are a good ones to use a FP pick on. The Toy Store ride at Hollywood Studios and I'm sure Tower of Terror too. Buzz Lightyear and Tomorrowland Speedway at Magic Kingdom tend to be pretty busy so I use picks for them.

Load the Disney app on your phone. As soon as you scan your magic band or card for that third pick you can make your next pick from your phone while you are waiting. If you use a Fast Pass for a show or something like the Frozen Sing Along the timeframe for arrival ends 15 minutes before the show actually starts.


----------



## GregT (Jun 16, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I just made my Fast Pass selections. Fast Pass gives a 1 hour window in which to arrive. Are there lines for Fast Pass selections? Do you need to wait even if you have a Fast Pass?


Fast Pass is amazing -- there is a separate entrance for Fast Pass and it has been our experience this week that you only want about 10 minutes (at most) for the ride.  We've been able to do almost every ride we have wanted with Fast Passes.

Seven Dwarfs is the only one that has consistently been unavailable for Fast Passes -- every day and I booked my passes in mid May.   The Standby lines have routinely been 120 minutes, thus are interest in the early arrival.

I appreciate the Rope Drop suggestions and we will do that!!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## Dean (Jun 16, 2018)

GregT said:


> Okay, there isn't any EMH for our day in question (Sunday).  We plan to get there right when the park opens at 9am.   Do TUGgers recommend we get there earlier (8:30am?)?  Our primary goal is to get to the Seven Dwarfs ride at Magic Kingdom, which has had 120 minute waits the entire week, and no Fast Pass is available.
> 
> It's interesting -- this is how I grew up -- you sprint to the Matterhorn when the park opens, and you ride it as many times as you can (with 45-60 minute waits as the norm).  And here I am again -- XX years later.
> 
> ...


If you have your passes in hand I'd arrive at the gate around 8:30.  Some parks will start entry a few minutes early and there may be a line.  If you don't have passes in hand I'd either get them ahead or maybe go to guest services at Disney Springs or one of the parks the day before if possible.  One of the resorts is testing out ticket purchase IIRC as well.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jun 16, 2018)

Something else interesting to note is that any park with an EMH is expected to have a larger than usual crowd for the day. It makes sense that a typical tourist staying at Disney would pick the park offering an EMH

Therefore, we always have passed on this benefit and avoided the park with the EMH and enjoyed lighter crowds at another park. We try to arrive at a park before the official opening time for "rope drop" or plan to stay late in the evening. Often we plan on return to the hotel midday (when the crowd is at a peak) for a rest and/or swim  This, along with other line busting strategies(fast pass, touring plans, real -time queue updates, etc) has worked well for us[/QUOTE]

This. I have almost always adhered to this philosophy. The only times we do EMH early entry is if I make SURE to be there lined up for when the park opens and head straight to the "e ticket" ride of our choice. We will cover as much ground as possible and then evacuate that park when the crowds (and heat) get bad, which is usually mid-morning.



Dean said:


> Some parks will start entry a few minutes early and there may be a line



Yes. This is very true, especially for the Magic Kingdom in my experience. We always make sure to be there at least 1/2 hour before the posted opening time as they often do open earlier than posted opening. 

Enjoy your time here at WDW, Greg! 7 Dwarfs is a great ride, but it's over pretty fast, so be ready for that.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean said:


> If you have your passes in hand I'd arrive at the gate around 8:30.  Some parks will start entry a few minutes early and there may be a line.  If you don't have passes in hand I'd either get them ahead or maybe go to guest services at Disney Springs or one of the parks the day before if possible.  One of the resorts is testing out ticket purchase IIRC as well.



The Magic Kingdom now opens the tapstiles to all guests at approximately 7:45 am for a 9 am opening. For the 7DMT I would suggest getting there around 8 or 8:15 at the latest and heading toward the rope to the right of center at the hub. Other rope drop destinations allow a more leisurely arrival.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 16, 2018)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> If I’m staying at a DVC resort, do I get to access the park an hour earlier?  I thought I read that here?
> 
> ...



Not sure if you have tried but the last trip we went ahead and scheduled breakfast @ Be our Guest before park opening. We had an 8:15  We arrived at turnstiles by 7:55 and were put through and seated 8:10 finished up at and on the line @ 8:45. Off 7 dwarfs ride before 9! If you're already at your resort concierge may be able to make it happen...Accomplishes 2 birds w/ 1 stone - might as well wait for the park to open seated while having breakfast


----------



## GregT (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks all for the tips!!  We arrived early (7:45am) and were at the right-center rope for the Rope Drop.  It worked perfectly -- one of the first people in line, and we really enjoyed the ride (and the journey).     WDW was an amazing experience and I enjoyed the multiple parks.  The nostalgic side of me prefers Disneyland, where I've been going for 40 years, but I'm so happy to have come and explored so much of the parks.

I did learn that I am the stage in my life where 5-6 hours in the parks, and returning back to a timeshare (and its pool) is a nice balance.   But a great week!

Thanks again for the advice!

Best,

Greg


----------



## icydog (Jun 27, 2018)

GregT said:


> Thanks all for the tips!!  We arrived early (7:45am) and were at the right-center rope for the Rope Drop.  It worked perfectly -- one of the first people in line, and we really enjoyed the ride (and the journey).     WDW was an amazing experience and I enjoyed the multiple parks.  The nostalgic side of me prefers Disneyland, where I've been going for 40 years, but I'm so happy to have come and explored so much of the parks.
> 
> I did learn that I am the stage in my life where 5-6 hours in the parks, and returning back to a timeshare (and its pool) is a nice balance.   But a great week!
> 
> ...


One of the best reasons to own Disney Vacation Club.. The bus ride home from the parks-- in the middle of the day-- to enjoy the resort pools and restaurants.  And for me, to take a nap!!


----------



## frank808 (Jun 27, 2018)

That is what we have been doing for the past 2 weeks.  My son and I have been going to the parks from 9 to 12 or 1 then back to our home away from home.  Then hit the pool or water park.  Then go back to a park in the evening at about 8pm.  Much cooler than the mid day heat.

It has been very crowded and HOT this past week.  Having a great time, but will stay with disneyland the next couple of years.





GregT said:


> Thanks all for the tips!!  We arrived early (7:45am) and were at the right-center rope for the Rope Drop.  It worked perfectly -- one of the first people in line, and we really enjoyed the ride (and the journey).     WDW was an amazing experience and I enjoyed the multiple parks.  The nostalgic side of me prefers Disneyland, where I've been going for 40 years, but I'm so happy to have come and explored so much of the parks.
> 
> I did learn that I am the stage in my life where 5-6 hours in the parks, and returning back to a timeshare (and its pool) is a nice balance.   But a great week!
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------

